

Computer Vision for Python - mjtokelly
http://code.google.com/p/ctypes-opencv/

======
fuzzythinker
I have these other links for interfacing openCV with python:

<http://opencv.willowgarage.com/wiki/PythonInterface>

[http://wwwx.cs.unc.edu/~gb/wp/blog/2007/02/04/python-
opencv-...](http://wwwx.cs.unc.edu/~gb/wp/blog/2007/02/04/python-opencv-
wrapper-using-ctypes/)

<http://www3.ntu.edu.sg/home5/pham0004/pycv/> "A Computer Vision Package for
Python Incorporating Fast Training of Face Detection"

[http://www.instructables.com/id/Using-openCV-1.0-with-
python...](http://www.instructables.com/id/Using-openCV-1.0-with-
python-2.5-in-Windows-XP/)

------
lilspikey
I used Python + OpenCV during my MSc for face-detection:
<http://littlespikeyland.com/msc/project/> back in 2003/2004, so I ended up
doing a lot of SWIG wrapping. A lot of the heavy lifting was done in C/C++, as
I was running lots of simulations for a evolutionary algorithm.

I've used ctypes for a few projects now and wish I could have used it for that
project. Might have meant I could have ditched a lot of the C/C++.

------
manvsmachine
Great find, I had been looking into trying to extend the PIL to support some
CV features; had no idea that this was out there.

God, I really could've used that sample K-Means algorithm during last semester
when I was taking DIP.

------
tocomment
How can it be a pure Python package? Surely you need something of openCV
installed. Am I reading it wrong?

~~~
chengmi
It's a Python interface to OpenCV's shared libraries. You still need the
OpenCV binaries to be installed, though not necessarily the source.

